# fried pork ribs??



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

i've heard of people boiling and then frying pork ribs......they say their awsom. does anyone know a recipe for them?


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I have never boiled them first, but yes fried pork ribs are great. If you use baby backs get the butcher to saw them in half if regular rbs cut into thirds. At home cut them apart in like two bones sections salt pepper season to your taste roll in flour and deep fry.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I hope my cardiologist doesn't read this. He KNOWS I'm in.

ntd


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah we never have boiled them first and we just season them with a dry rub and drop them in the grease. They are tasty!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

We have been doing fried pork ribs for years at our watering hole in La grange we season them up 1 or 2 days ahead then fry them up for everyone there great.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry i for got some thing we never use flour just season and fry.


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

Yep, salt and pepper and roll them in flour and in the grease. When finished, roll them in your favorite hot wing sauce and grab a cold one, WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

kim.......they wont burn the seasoning on them without coating them with flour?
i heard of people boiling them like crawfish first.........tony's, onions, ect.... all kind of stuff in the water........but not sure how long they do it. i think that made them more tender and cooked in some flavor. i sure hate to ruin a rack of ribs.......i might not forgive myself......me and pork ribs are good friends!!!!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

j/j we use slab rib cut them up season well and fry i have never use flour but it should work great we just like them our way they are great and less work is better.If you like fried pork chops you will love fried ribs the meat draws up the bone just like on a bbq pit.Hope this helps.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Heard of boiling ribs before grillin' makes them tender. Let us know if you try it.


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

well i fianally got to try frying ribs again today. i aquired some ribs from a small wild hog-50 lbs or so. i don't like putting ribs from a small hog the pit because they turn into leather for me. they have to have plenty of meat and fat for me.......so anyhow, i cut these small ribs in half longways first. then into 2 rib pieces.......singles would have cooked way too fast(not enough meat on them). i seasoned with tony's and fried some(about 6 or so).....thats all. they had good flavor......i know this because it took about 5 minutes to chew up one bite.! after flossing i decided to try boiling some.....what did i have to loose.! i boiled the rest with some tony's for about 2 beers.....the meat was done and pulled awayfrom the ends of the ribs. i shut the fire off but forgot to drain the water off for about an hour. i think this helped though. i them poured them into a colinder, drained and reseasoned a little. i fried some like that and some with a little flour on them. they turned out dang good. i prefered the ones with flour just because without flour the seasoning turned dark......quick. with flour i pulled them out when they got just golden. i think the next time the only thing i'll try different is the seasoning. tony's is good, but, maybe some liquid smoke or hot wing seasoning.......i dont know.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

I've boiled ribs before, season again and grilled them,

Delicious.

The meat just falls off the bone.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Maybe it is just me, but boiling pork just runs against my grain!! In my mind I see all the juices and flavoring left in the water. To make them tender, and confine all the seasonings and fat flavor, try wrapping them in alum foil, and put in the oven for about 1 1/2 hr at 220. 1 1/2 hr works for me, at 2 hr plus, they will just fall apart!! Basically steaming them in their own juices. Put in a broiling pan, or cookie sheet, in case they leak a little juice. Then, do whatever else you want to do with them!!

Later
R3F


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

*I'm with you there...*



Red3Fish said:


> Maybe it is just me, but boiling pork just runs against my grain!! In my mind I see all the juices and flavoring left in the water. To make them tender, and confine all the seasonings and fat flavor, try wrapping them in alum foil, and put in the oven for about 1 1/2 hr at 220. 1 1/2 hr works for me, at 2 hr plus, they will just fall apart!! Basically steaming them in their own juices. Put in a broiling pan, or cookie sheet, in case they leak a little juice. Then, do whatever else you want to do with them!!
> 
> Later
> R3F


Only way I boil meat is if I'm gonna use the broth. I do think I may have to try the fried pork ribs though. I usually fry pork chops using Panko to bread them with.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

j/j next time try store bought ribs they have more meat on them and should work better, glad you got the time to try them.later coop


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

i think i'll have a hard time with bought ribs........they just look like they belong on the pit or smoker......its different with free meat ya know


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats cool man enjoy them, Happy Holidays.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*This is how...........*

I always do my ribs:http: //2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=72066&highlight=ribs

But I can guarantee I will be having fried baby backs tomorow.

Drifter:texasflag


----------

